# Sold--- Honda Eu3000Is Generator / Inverter



## jason300b (Jun 13, 2009)

SOLD.

I am selling my Honda EU3000is generator with electric start. Really nice condition and starts right up every time. I estimate no more than 50 hours use. Oil changed 2x per year and new air filters yearly. As you probably know it weighs about 130#, and my wife really, really does not like to help me load it...so it's time to get something smaller. Retails at $2500 before tax, asking $1700. I'm near Denver, CO. No, I can't ship it, but if there is an Outbacker near here, this is a good chance to grab a lightly used generator. I'll post pictures later after work.


----------

